# Bourjois Swatches



## musicalhouses (Dec 12, 2009)

Bourjois Ombre Stretch Eyeshadow in Brun Nylon:


----------



## s_lost (Dec 12, 2009)

Eyeshadow Gris délicat:


----------



## Hippobon (Feb 27, 2010)




----------



## Monsy (May 14, 2010)




----------



## xMyrrr (Jun 4, 2010)

Beige élégant










Rosé Pomponné


----------



## Xanetia (Feb 8, 2011)

Eye Pencils from left to right • *34. Vert Stupéfiant *and from the *Paupière Infinie* collection the silver one. Not sure it had a name, is quite old :/ But it was on the picture so I decided to include it anyway.

  	And the destroyed eyeshadow is the *54. Marron Glacé*  (I'm glad it wasn't me the one destroying it haha!)


----------



## Xanetia (Feb 8, 2011)




----------



## Xanetia (Feb 8, 2011)

And alone on the lips, with no lipgloss or anything.


----------



## Xanetia (Feb 14, 2011)

Three *3D Effect* Lipglosses 





  	Starting from the left •

Brillant à Levres: *32. Fraise Pailletée* & *11. Framboise Énergétic.*

8h Action Baume Hidratation: *01. Beige Elastic.*


----------



## MatejaK (Feb 16, 2011)

Effet 3D Max  # 62 Rose Gold: 

  Sweet Kiss Naturel lipsticks: 

  3D Effet (the new ones)


----------



## MatejaK (Mar 5, 2011)

Bourjois Effet 3D Max 61 Rose Acidulé


----------



## Almost black. (Apr 6, 2011)

*Bourjois Sweet Kiss Lipstick in Rose Sedusant*


----------



## Monsy (Jun 17, 2012)




----------



## makeupedia (Sep 14, 2012)

[h=1]Bourjois Cendre De Rose Brune 48 Blush[/h] [h=1]http://makeupedia.se/bourjois-cendre-rose-brune-48-blush[/h]


----------



## makeupedia (Mar 18, 2014)

*Bourjois blush swatches*


http://makeupedia.se/bourjois-blushes-swatches-bilder


----------



## makeupedia (Mar 18, 2014)

*Rose Sable Little Round Pot Blush*

  More photos here: http://makeupedia.se/bourjois-rose-sable-03-little-round-pot-intense-eyeshadow-recension-swatches-bilder


----------

